# Getting the SSD itch, what is good?? and what is BAD??



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok im starting to ge the itch for a new HDD, a SSD this time, and this would be my first SSD and this is to replace my near 5 year old WD Raptor as my OS drive.

So ive heard good things about Intel SSD's and bad things about Corsair SSD's with bad Firmware? and to be honest i havent heard much else about other SSD's, so whats good? and what is bad?

Im after a 120/8GB SSD just as a OS drive, no games will be installed on it, just OS and Programs. Also looking for one that has a good 5yr warranty, fast of course, but most importantly one thats going to last a long time with out problems, rock solid.

Im more interested in the BAD things people have had with there SSD's not so much the good stuff, as i want to eliminate all the bad ones etc.

I was thinking going a Kingston Hyper x series? what does everyone else think?

Tell me all!!


----------



## tastegw (Jan 31, 2013)

I can't get u the link atm, but I read an article on this subject in a review of all the new ones and that guy said the Samsung pro 840 and the OCZ vertex 4 were the overall top two out ATM.

The hyper x was near the bottom in that review I believe.

Edit: link. http://m.techradar.com/news/computing-components/storage/best-ssd-10-of-the-top-ssds-on-test-994095


----------



## happita (Jan 31, 2013)

Melvis said:


> So ive heard good things about Intel SSD's and bad things about Corsair SSD's with bad Firmware? and to be honest i havent heard much else about other SSD's, so whats good? and what is bad?
> 
> Im after a 120/8GB SSD just as a OS drive, no games will be installed on it, just OS and Programs. Also looking for one that has a good 5yr warranty, fast of course, but most importantly one thats going to last a long time with out problems, rock solid.
> 
> Im more interested in the BAD things people have had with there SSD's not so much the good stuff, as i want to eliminate all the bad ones etc.



The good and bad with SSDs is relative. There will always be some unhappy people with the products that they buy. Reliability is what you are looking for if I'm correct. Any SSD will be a HUGE jump in speed so it will be noticeable no matter which one you get. Firmware has come a long way, especially with Sandforce-driven SSDs.

What your after is the company that has great customer service and one that is a reliable/stable SSD. My Corsair hasn't given me any problems really, I mean nothing that couldn't be solved through talking it out here or on Corsair's very own forums. Samsung's 840 pro series are fantastic as well, IMO I would go with a 128 Samsung 840 pro. It would seem perfect for your needs. Intel's SSDs is also very reliable, but has always been more expensive than other SSDs in their size range.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2013)

happita said:


> The good and bad with SSDs is relative. There will always be some unhappy people with the products that they buy. Reliability is what you are looking for if I'm correct. Any SSD will be a HUGE jump in speed so it will be noticeable no matter which one you get. Firmware has come a long way, especially with Sandforce-driven SSDs.
> 
> What your after is the company that has great customer service and one that is a reliable/stable SSD. My Corsair hasn't given me any problems really, I mean nothing that couldn't be solved through talking it out here or on Corsair's very own forums. Samsung's 840 pro series are fantastic as well, IMO I would go with a 128 Samsung 840 pro. It would seem perfect for your needs. Intel's SSDs is also very reliable, but has always been more expensive than other SSDs in their size range.



Yea that is true, and its hard as SSD's havent been around long enough to know what is good and what isnt. Yep im after reliability more then anything else, speed isnt realy a big deal as any SSD will be faster then what i use now.

I seem to lean towards brands that actually DO memory as you would think these brands would know alot more about how it works, whats best to use etc, then say a company that has nothing to do with memory at all. Just my logic. 

Ill look mor einto the Samsungs, never a huge fan of there stuff apart from Monitors, but ill look into it more, and intel well i have played with one intel before, the drive worked fine but the quality of the drive its self was poor.


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Jan 31, 2013)

tastegw said:


> I can't get u the link atm, but I read an article on this subject in a review of all the new ones and that guy said the Samsung pro 840 and the OCZ vertex 4 were the overall top two out ATM.
> 
> The hyper x was near the bottom in that review I believe.
> 
> Edit: link. http://m.techradar.com/news/computing-components/storage/best-ssd-10-of-the-top-ssds-on-test-994095



Vertex 4 is shit,OCZ Vector is another story....I would go for anything modern Corsair,OCZ VEctor or the Samsung 840 Pro ( NOT the TLC version)


----------



## Steevo (Jan 31, 2013)

I have 2 of the 840 Pro series, the firmware on them makes them a bit slower than the reviews, but at least they don't die now.


My overall impression is they are good, but not worth the money unless you are going for absolute worst case scenario performance. Sandforce based drives are great for the money, and if you are going to SSD I would encourage you to use a mechanical hard disk for your media as the cost per GB is reasonable, and use the SSD to boot and run temp, swap and programs from.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2013)

Steevo said:


> I have 2 of the 840 Pro series, the firmware on them makes them a bit slower than the reviews, but at least they don't die now.
> 
> 
> My overall impression is they are good, but not worth the money unless you are going for absolute worst case scenario performance. Sandforce based drives are great for the money, and if you are going to SSD I would encourage you to use a mechanical hard disk for your media as the cost per GB is reasonable, and use the SSD to boot and run temp, swap and programs from.



Yep thats what i intend to do with the SSD as i said above^ just as a OS drive, for programs, thats about it, no games, no realy important stuff, just the basic's, just want reliability and quality. 5year warranty be a must i think.


----------



## Steevo (Jan 31, 2013)

Everyone seems to think that the SSD is fragile and going to break and die. 


Quit it.


Use and abuse it, you will perhaps wear out one set of blocks with temp, swap, and programs on it in 5 years, by which time you will have upgraded again so the point is moot. I have had my two Vertex 3 in RAID for a while now and no degradation of performance, Only the blocks being written and erased constantly will be used hard, and the controller will move the physical location around to "wear level", so 5-7 years of use for the normal user before bad blocks start showing up is more than enough.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 31, 2013)

Have you considered the Plextor M5S/M5P drives?
Both models are getting good reviews and the Pro drives come with that 5 year warranty you're after.
I'm happy with my M5P, although their claimed firmware improvements didn't really deliver in the first update, but it wasn't as if the drive was slow in the first place.


----------



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2013)

Steevo said:


> Everyone seems to think that the SSD is fragile and going to break and die.
> 
> 
> Quit it.
> ...



No one said there fragile and going to die, its just like normal HDD's but there are twice as many brands doing them which makes it alot harder to determine what one is better then the other. 

 If im parking out $$$ for a SSD i dont care what brand it is, i expect it to last 5yrs+, my WD have done just that. Also having a drive with 5yr warranty on them is a good peace of mind also, knowing if in 4.5yrs and it shits its self i can still get it replaced, and im after a drive thats going to last 5yrs at the least as no i dont intend to upgrade again unless the prices are crazy cheap like mechanical drives are now.

Also once i know what is good this can then be used to flow down to my customers to say yep this is good and reliable and fast then such and such drive, its important.



TheLostSwede said:


> Have you considered the Plextor M5S/M5P drives?
> Both models are getting good reviews and the Pro drives come with that 5 year warranty you're after.
> I'm happy with my M5P, although their claimed firmware improvements didn't really deliver in the first update, but it wasn't as if the drive was slow in the first place.



Ive never heard of them to be honest, so i wouldnt know where to start with that brand to be honest, sorry. But my supplier do have these in stock.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Jan 31, 2013)

I've looking at the Sandisk Extreme series or the Samsung 840 series...not pro
I could care less about not having an extra 200mb/s write speed as long as the read speed is high...that and 240 mb/s write speed average isn't bad imo

The Sandisk Extreme series 128gb 490r/350w costs about $100 and the 240gb 550r/520w costs about $170 and then they also have a Ultra Plus line out that has slightly slower write speeds for the same price...not sure whats up with that....and they have a 3 year warranty

EDIT: Ultra Plus is designed for noteboos...





> Comes with a 2mm spacer for notebook installation


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jan 31, 2013)

Melvis said:


> Ive never heard of them to be honest, so i wouldnt know where to start with that brand to be honest, sorry. But my supplier do have these in stock.



Wow, I'm surprised. It's a Japanese company and they've been one of the top manufacturers of optical drives for many, many years.
They moved into SSD's a few years back and so far have a very good reliability track record.
Here's a link to a review of the M5 and M3 series of drives http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/plextor-m5-pro-m5s.html


----------



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2013)

jmcslob said:


> I've looking at the Sandisk Extreme series or the Samsung 840 series...not pro
> I could care less about not having an extra 200mb/s write speed as long as the read speed is high...that and 240 mb/s write speed average isn't bad imo
> 
> The Sandisk Extreme series 128gb 490r/350w costs about $100 and the 240gb 550r/520w costs about $170 and then they also have a Ultra Plus line out that has slightly slower write speeds for the same price...not sure whats up with that....and they have a 3 year warranty
> ...



I have a friend who will be going with sandisk and i can understand why> I think ill let him go with the sandisk and ill go with a different brand and see which one has the less issues.

Also i can get the sandisk SanDisk Extreme Solid State Drive 120GB $119.00 AUS



TheLostSwede said:


> Wow, I'm surprised. It's a Japanese company and they've been one of the top manufacturers of optical drives for many, many years.
> They moved into SSD's a few years back and so far have a very good reliability track record.
> Here's a link to a review of the M5 and M3 series of drives http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/storage/display/plextor-m5-pro-m5s.html



Hmm ok fair enough, i just havent heard of them till i saw there SSD's at the online shop. Ok well that is good to hear, and thanks for the link i will indeed look into them 

Plextor PX-128M5S 128GB SSD $119.00


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 31, 2013)

I can not say I have had any problems with my Samsung 830 128GB SSD.


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 31, 2013)

running 2 Corsairs Force GTs 120GB on 990FX chipset in Raid 0

my results:





better cables can bring more (stock MB/ 3rd party)

i luv em


----------



## Melvis (Jan 31, 2013)

n0tiert said:


> running 2 Corsairs Force GTs 120GB on 990FX chipset in Raid 0
> 
> my results:
> http://img.techpowerup.org/111205/raid0853.jpg
> ...



I have always had my eye on Corsair SSD's, always been a fan and impressed by Corsairs quality, but ever since my LAN friend had so many issues with firmware it turned me right off them, but if that has all been fixed since then? (2yrs ago or so now) then i would be happy to give Corsair ago?


----------



## n0tiert (Jan 31, 2013)

Melvis said:


> I have always had my eye on Corsair SSD's, always been a fan and impressed by Corsairs quality, but ever since my LAN friend had so many issues with firmware it turned me right off them, but if that has all been fixed since then? (2yrs ago or so now) then i would be happy to give Corsair ago?



as far as i can remember, all Sandforce SF-22xx based chips from that Ara had the Issues..


----------



## HammerON (Jan 31, 2013)

This is a great thread for reviewing SSD's:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=150954


----------



## Melvis (Feb 1, 2013)

TheLostSwede said:


> Have you considered the Plextor M5S/M5P drives?
> Both models are getting good reviews and the Pro drives come with that 5 year warranty you're after.
> I'm happy with my M5P, although their claimed firmware improvements didn't really deliver in the first update, but it wasn't as if the drive was slow in the first place.



Ive been looking into Plextor since you mentioned them and i must admit from what ive been reading they do look realy good and full of new features and components that others just don't have. 

You might have me sold on one of these


----------



## drdeathx (Feb 1, 2013)

AthlonX2 said:


> Vertex 4 is shit,OCZ Vector is another story....I would go for anything modern Corsair,OCZ VEctor or the Samsung 840 Pro ( NOT the TLC version)





Says who? OCZ has updated the firmware with their SSD's and the perform quite well.


----------

